

The current state of SMTP STARTTLS deployment - liotier
https://www.facebook.com/notes/protect-the-graph/the-current-state-of-smtp-starttls-deployment/1453015901605223

======
mschuster91
> "Mismatched certificates are the single largest reason why strict
> certificate validation fails across all identifiers"

Say, does SMTP/STARTTLS support SNI?

~~~
liotier
See "Use of TLS Server Name Indication" at [http://www.exim.org/exim-html-
current/doc/html/spec_html/ch-...](http://www.exim.org/exim-html-
current/doc/html/spec_html/ch-encrypted_smtp_connections_using_tlsssl.html) \-
it covers Exim but shows that the principe of SNI for SMTP TLS works.

